# Competitions and Learning



## cottagecheeseplease (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi,

I'm new here. I love to learn more about competitions and training. Currently, I train alone. I don't know to many women who are interested in lifting and fitness. Any thoughts or suggestions are very much appreciated.

Thanks

Holly


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hiya, and wecome.

havent been on for a while myself, few personal issues to deal with!

have a good look around the boards, not just the ladies room, it tends to be on the quiet side! everyones really friendly and helpful on here, i,d say its one of the best. good luck chick!x


----------

